# Finally home



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Well two weeks off and I think I'm gonna start by looking at a few select grass flats in the morning. Been watching the weather so I know there only a few of the few that will be fish able. Might even hit the beach afterwards. Atleast I can get the duck waders wet  hopefully I'll have a good update for you guys.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

When ice forms on your stripping finger...... Call it a day. Bonitas were pretty close to the bar but out of range. Saw one red and spooked him when I slapped my fly line on his head. Think I'll go hunt and wait for it to warm up before I sling a fly again.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ice and and wet fingers do not go well together


.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Wasn't a good time, went duck hunting again, saw plenty of fish.... Was more worried about the birds. Hopefully the weather with warm up as soon as duck season is over lol.


----------

